

Jon Udell: Hacking the Noosphere - michael_nielsen
http://jonudell.net/talks/cusec/cusec.html

======
bayareaguy
It may have been interesting to hear this talk in person but on the web it
reads like a long rambling stream of consciousness. He never quite gets
anyplace I think he's trying to go.

